# Training



## Mr.karate (Apr 28, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me there favourite exercises to do alone, with a partner, or in class?


----------



## Shinzu (May 2, 2003)

alone:  weapons training and forms.

with a partner:  self defense techniques

class:  forms and different drills


----------



## pknox (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinzu _
> *alone:  weapons training and forms.
> 
> with a partner:  self defense techniques
> ...



Shinzu:

All good, classic stuff.


Mr. Karate:

I am not sure you were looking for stuff like this too, but weight training (whether traditional or modern), calisthenics, and cardiovascular activity can also be done at home.  While this may not directly improve technique (the stuff Shinzu mentions will, and ideally, you'll do both if you have time), the enhanced fitness you'll get should help your training.  All of it can be done either solo or with a partner.  Cardio becomes much more fun with a partner.  Instead of running all the time, you can play games like tennis or basketball.  As for in class, calisthenics and some cardio seem to be the norm from my experience.


----------



## gojukylie (Aug 25, 2003)

When I am on my own I find that the best exercise would be Kata. As you know there are so many benefits. After work especially, it allows me to unwind as I only think of performing the Kata and improving them. 
When with another person, Japanese Bunkai is great fun.  Don't mind a good spar either.


----------



## Lucy Rhombus (Aug 25, 2003)

On my own, I practice side kicks (my weakness), strengthening exercises for the legs (to try to get my side kicks higher), pushups, and stretches.  I've improved my flexibility a great deal in the last few months by practicing stretching at home!  I can also now do 10 pushups (on the knees), where a couple of weeks ago I could hardly do one.  Next step: real pushups.

With my husband, I like to do kata and bunkai.  For the kata, one of us will do the kata and the other will give suggestions.  For the bunkai, we take turns being the torii and uke (sp?).

In class, I love doing kata, throws and falls, and kumite.


----------



## FlyingChopSticks (Apr 9, 2004)

Usually ,if I am training alone , I would be doing some revisions on my katas with reference to some kata videos.I will do some stretching to improve my flexibility 

With a partner , I would normally do target practice or sparring , sharpening my punches and kicks , my partner would give me some pointers and comments bout my techniques which is kind of constructive .


----------

